# Detail sets for P-47D Thunderbolt



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone make cockpit detail sets (resin or photoetch) for a 1/48th P-47D Thunderbolt? I have been given the Academy P-47D Thunderbolt "Nose Art" kit as a club project and I am not familiar with aircraft aftermarket accessories. Information on detail sets for the entire kit are also welcome.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Check here:

www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?ScaleList=48&TypeList=2&ManuList=everything&Key=P-47&Submit=Go"]http://www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?ScaleList=48&TypeList=2&ManuList=everything&Key=P-47&Submit=Go


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Check here:

www.squadron.com

Use the search engine. Use 1/48th scale and aircraft accessories. Type in P-47 for the code word.


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also check at www.meteorprod.com - they have their own, VERY good line of resin detail sets.


----------

